# Is it Just Me?



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 31, 2005)

I've given out more negative reputation over the past ten days than I believe that I've given out over the entire course of my MT Membership. I LOVE to give out positive rep. and many days I've maxed out. Are we being inundated by trolls (or troll like behavior), or is it just my perception? MT seems to be the most positive MA forum on the net.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2005)

Bad behavior is cyclic.  Its the same way in a school.  Kids are great most of the time, but suddenly everything flies to hell at once.  The best thing to do is to be consistent, respectful, and a little understanding.  (I've had a sneaking suspicion that many of the "trolls" are actually kids.)  

About the only thing that one can do before the staff takes action is gently lay out some online behavioral expectations and encourage good behavior...nothing official, just friendly advice.  Another thing that one could do is use the reputation system to point out the diamond in the rough.  I figure that most people are already handing out red marks, so I'll give a greenie to highlight what is acceptable.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Another thing that one could do is use the reputation system to point out the diamond in the rough. I figure that most people are already handing out red marks, so I'll give a greenie to highlight what is acceptable.


 
Great! Where's mine?


----------



## Gemini (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't give out reds, but I have felt a hightening tension recently. Then again, I don't know that I'm not as much to blame as anyone else is. As much from me as towards me. I haven't been short with anyone, but I haven't been exactly been my normally friendly self either. Maybe 'tis the season for some self reflection.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 31, 2005)

> Maybe 'tis the season for some self reflection


 
good thought   
  I rarely ive out bad rep points  but hav not givn as many good as I could either.  I just don't give them out unless I see something that is really good IMHO


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I've given out more negative reputation over the past ten days than I believe that I've given out over the entire course of my MT Membership. I LOVE to give out positive rep. and many days I've maxed out. Are we being inundated by trolls (or troll like behavior), or is it just my perception? MT seems to be the most positive MA forum on the net.


It'd be a shame if MT went that way. I've been lurking around one or two other forums and the overall attitude over there is imHo, agressive, self-righteous and troll-saturated. MT posters by far have the most upbeat informative and encouraging attitude of the forums I've been on.

True, I've only been on MT for a short while but I intend to set up camp here because of the, expertise and positive and open attitude of the majority of genuine martial artists who post here. 

fwiw Jonathan, you seem to be a forthright, experienced MAist with sincere and well presented views. Maybe to point towards an explanation: I'm noticing more and more [not just online but in society at large] that many folk seem to actively go out of their way to seek offence - to my reckoning, it's either boredom, unfulfilled agression or plain old dissatisfaction with life - I guess it permeates everything to an extent... Just my thoughts.

You guys have obviously been on here a lot longer than I so I hope you notch it up to experience and trust you don't get discouraged!

Good luck and happy New Year to all MTers!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2005)

It's usually around the holiday season that we get teenagers or other bored folk who sign on and think we're the same as everyone else ... but, gladly so, we're not.

One thing I try to keep in persepective is focusing on the positive contributions.  Once in a while I can get caught up (along with everyone else) in the negative stuff - trolls and such, but ... all in all we have a GREAT board.

Whenever I click that little scale I ask myself one more time, "Does this really deserve what I'm about to do?" whether it's approve or disapprove.  Sometimes, I close the window and do nothing.


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I've given out more negative reputation over the past ten days than I believe that I've given out over the entire course of my MT Membership. I LOVE to give out positive rep. and many days I've maxed out. Are we being inundated by trolls (or troll like behavior), or is it just my perception? MT seems to be the most positive MA forum on the net.


it's not about bad behavior
I have been getting negative reps because people do not agree with what i am saying. instead of placing their comment in a post. 
I personally do not like the rep system. i think it is a place for less courageous people to place comments or insults while hiding their heads.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I've given out more negative reputation over the past ten days than I believe that I've given out over the entire course of my MT Membership. I LOVE to give out positive rep. and many days I've maxed out. Are we being inundated by trolls (or troll like behavior), or is it just my perception? MT seems to be the most positive MA forum on the net.




Holiday season and depression.

Dealing with the family and then getting online.

The shortest day of the year, and the least amount of sunlight. Seasonal Affective Dissorder (* SAD *) as some call it. 

Cabin fever of be locked into the house and being able to go outside and blow off some steam.

The rise of Testoserone in the fall time through the tapering off between now and spring time.

Or it could be that just a lot of people are made or angry, or upset about heating bills and or life and are venting and or taking it out online.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. You guys (and Gals!) are probably right about it being cyclical and partly a result of the increased stress of the holidays. I did just notice that several members are on "vacation" as a result of disruptive behavior. And yes, MT Rocks!

BTW, I never give out Neg. rep. for a disagreement, only for disrespect towards fellow MT members or Staff.


----------



## Sam (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not just you. I had never given out negative rep until this month. And I've given a fair share, too.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 1, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> It's not just you. I had never given out negative rep until this month. And I've given a fair share, too.


 
Thanks, Sam. None to me I hope? LOL. :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum:


----------



## Sam (Jan 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sam. None to me I hope? LOL. :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum:



lol - I always sign my rep. so if it was me you'd know. But I doubt very seriously I've dinged ya.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2006)

Just so you know Johnathon I finally got dinged by someone name stephen, bacause he did not like my title. I do not believe I have ever recieved a ding before this. My Virginity is gone oh what shall I do.
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> lol - I always sign my rep. so if it was me you'd know. But I doubt very seriously I've dinged ya.


 
I know, I was joking, of course. What I'd like to see is you get your "Reputation beyond Repute"! You've made many really good posts, particularly for your age. artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Just so you know Johnathon I finally got dinged by someone name stephen, bacause he did not like my title. I do not believe I have ever recieved a ding before this. My Virginity is gone oh what shall I do.
> Terry


 
How strange! I'm sure he didn't have much reputation power, though. High rep. members usually are the most careful witht their judgement, in my experience. I've been dinged a number of times, but only once by a high rep. member and he was later banned...

On thread topic, it seems that some recent suspensions and warnings have quieted things down a bit. Unfortunately, I have gone off once or twice myself in threads recently as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Just so you know Johnathon I finally got dinged by someone name stephen, bacause he did not like my title. I do not believe I have ever recieved a ding before this. My Virginity is gone oh what shall I do.
> Terry



Terry, you mean your title of Moderator or your user title or your rank?? And what a silly thing ....


----------

